# D loop Materials



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

What are some of your favorite materials other than the standard bcy and gibbs.

I have seen where some use blind cords and 1.8mm braided lines. 

One fellow gave me some blue line that cost about 8 cents per foot and it worked great. Only problem is I forgot what it was called and where to get it.

I can get speargun line but not for 8 cents per foot.

D loop material is not a great expense, but I don't like paying $1 per foot for 1.8mm braided line when I can buy 12mm rope for less than $1 per foot. I know that everyone needs to make a living but how much does 1.8mm braided line really cost per foot?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I have been using this stuff with good success. It is made from the same material as the BCY loop cord, but this is a lot more affordable, even though you have to purchase it in bulk. I find it to be just a bit more flexible than the BCY and it ties and melts a great knot. If you order the free sample they will send you a discount coupon on your first purchase. If you surf the site you can find other thickness options.

http://www.fixmyblinds.com/2-0mm-Blind-Shade-String-s/305.htm

Automan


----------



## catcherarcher (Sep 23, 2014)

BCY #23 is what I use. It is very thin and flexible.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks for the link. Which color are you using? 300 feet for approximately $30 is a fair price.

I would like to try some 1.8mm line but if I can't find the smaller line I will be getting this 2mm line.


----------



## 60X (Nov 8, 2002)

If you buy the BCY #24 D-loop in 100' or 500' rolls the price drops really quick compared to buying it by the foot.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

jim p said:


> Thanks for the link. Which color are you using? 300 feet for approximately $30 is a fair price.
> 
> I would like to try some 1.8mm line but if I can't find the smaller line I will be getting this 2mm line.


Here is a link to the 1.8mm material they sell.
http://www.fixmyblinds.com/1-8mm-Blind-Shade-String-s/48.htm

I have been using the Dark Brown stuff, but I wish I would have gone with something lighter. There is absolutely nothing wrong with dark brown, I just think some of the other colors look nicer. If you notice, some of the colors offered in the 2mm are not available in the 1.8mm and the 1.8 has colors not offered in the 2mm. As I mentioned, the 2mm material on this site is a bit looser and maybe just a tad thinner. It is not impossible that it would substitute for the 1.8 and do what you are looking for. You should really click on the link for the free sample before you make the purchase. When I ordered my free samples I was sent a couple chunks of cord that were just the right length for making a loop. I actually got the chance to try the material on my bow before I took the plunge. The discount that comes with the free sample is nice. I think I only spent about $27 when I made my purchase.

Automan


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Thanks so much. This is perfect. I can get 3000 feet for less than 5 cents per foot.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

jim p said:


> Thanks so much. This is perfect. I can get 3000 feet for less than 5 cents per foot.


Just make sure that you try out the free samples before taking the plunge. 3000 feet of that stuff is going to last a long, long time, but you can always sell some to your friends and maybe recover a chunk of your initial purchase price.

Automan


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Will do.



automan26 said:


> Just make sure that you try out the free samples before taking the plunge. 3000 feet of that stuff is going to last a long, long time, but you can always sell some to your friends and maybe recover a chunk of your initial purchase price.
> 
> Automan


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I finally asked for samples. I was able to request 3 samples so I got 1.6mm, 1.8mm and 2mm white samples. I shoot a low pound pull bow so I may be able to go as low as the 1.6mm material.

Thanks again for the links.


----------



## EPLC (May 21, 2002)

BCY's Release / Loop Rope
No. 23 firm braided, white or black. Spectra cover, highly durable.

Approx. diameter: 1.6 mm (.062")
Spool size: 39" package, 50 ft. & 100 ft. spools

Best I've ever used. Burning the ends requires a slightly different process so little bit of learning may be required. Great stuff!


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

The samples came in and I like the material.

What would be the advantages and disadvantages of the 1.6, 1.8, and 2mm cords.

Would you think that 1.6mm would be strong enough? Would there be any problem with the 1.6mm possibly causing center serving separation where the cord is tied?


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

jim p said:


> The samples came in and I like the material.
> 
> What would be the advantages and disadvantages of the 1.6, 1.8, and 2mm cords.
> 
> Would you think that 1.6mm would be strong enough? Would there be any problem with the 1.6mm possibly causing center serving separation where the cord is tied?


I think your samples of the 2mm material are very similar to the 1.8mm stuff sold by BCY. It seems to be just a tad thinner than 2mm BCY. The 1.8mm material should work fine, but I would have reservations about the 1.6mm. It might not he heavy enough to last as long as you might wish. This is just a personal guess from someone who has never seen the 1.6. The only concern I would have about the very thin materials would be when they are used in conjunction with a caliper style release. I tried some really thin material years ago and it managed to slip between the jaws on the caliper before I reached full draw.

Automan


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Those are some very good observations. I use a hook release now but I also have had d loops slip between caliper releases.

I think that I will go with the 1.8mm.


----------



## Telluarcher (Jan 17, 2016)

I ordered some of the omp loop material from BSS- Superstore not supply store- (100' spool $6.99, 250' $9.99), and it is very soft. Reminds me very much of normal paracord. I am going to wrap some up and try them out as loops similar to the "firecracker" loops. I only ordered the 100' in case I had issues with the order as per the numerous posts about bad experiences, but have to say that I got my order just fine. Ordered a scale, couple of peeps, string tool, and the loop material. Placed my order late on a Saturday night, and Fed-ex showed up Friday at my house.


----------



## NoviceAddicted (Dec 25, 2015)

Thanks a lot for the info Automan26. I just ordered the free samples and going back to a question someone here had, the tensile strength of the 1.8mm and the 2.0 is 210 lbs, the tensile strength of the 1.6 mm is only 108 lbs, so I would definitely stay away from the 1.6 mm material. Please recheck these statistics if planning on ordering from site.


----------

